# Prüfprotokoll gemäß § 16 TKV? Selten so gelacht!



## Mo Ping (28 Dezember 2003)

Jeder der von Talkline die techn. Prüfung nach § 16 TKV nebst Vorlage der Dokumentation gefordert hat, kann hier schon mal einen Blick riskieren und weiss dann was ihn erwartet....... nämlich nichts!

*Was haltet Ihr davon? Kann sowas vor Gericht Bestand haben?*

Mit diesem Machwerk will Talkline übrigens Verbindungen dokumentieren, welche vor ca. 18 Monaten zustandegekommen sein sollen. 
Es wurde ferner die allseits bekannte EVÜ als Bildschirmausdruck mitgeschickt, mit teilw. technisch unmöglichen Überschneidungen der Verbindungszeiten, so wie deren ISO-Zertifikat bezgl. Qualitätsmanagementsystem.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (28 Dezember 2003)

Die ISO-Zertifizierung hat rein gar nichts mit der technischen Prüfung i. S. d. § 16 TKV zu tun. Letztere muss einen konkreten Bezug zu Deinen Verbindungen aufweisen und Dich in die Lage versetzen, die Vorgänge bis zur Anschlussstelle, an der Dein allgemeiner Netzzugang bereitgestellt wird, nachvollziehen zu können. Da der außerhalb des Talkline-Netzes liegt, kann Talkline auch keine entsprechende Prüfung alleine vornehmen. Der Text ist ja lieb und nett und kurz, aber die Identität der beiden Herren, die da im Auftrag unterchrieben haben, ist ja leider auch noch ungeklärt. Sind die vom Putzdienst? Leeren die bei Talkline Mülleimer aus? Diesen Wisch dann noch als Prüfprotokoll zu etikettieren, ist eine Frechheit hoch 5 und sollte auf jeden Fall entsprechend honoriert werden.

Da würde ich doch glatt mit einer Betrugsanzeige drauf antworten...


----------



## Mo Ping (28 Dezember 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Die ISO-Zertifizierung hat rein gar nichts mit der technischen Prüfung i. S. d. § 16 TKV zu tun. Letztere muss einen konkreten Bezug zu Deinen Verbindungen aufweisen und Dich in die Lage versetzen, die Vorgänge bis zur Anschlussstelle, an der Dein allgemeiner Netzzugang bereitgestellt wird, nachvollziehen zu können. Da der außerhalb des Talkline-Netzes liegt, kann Talkline auch keine entsprechende Prüfung alleine vornehmen. Der Text ist ja lieb und nett und kurz, aber die Identität der beiden Herren, die da im Auftrag unterchrieben haben, ist ja leider auch noch ungeklärt. Sind die vom Putzdienst? Leeren die bei Talkline Mülleimer aus? Diesen Wisch dann noch als Prüfprotokoll zu etikettieren, ist eine Frechheit hoch 5 und sollte auf jeden Fall entsprechend honoriert werden.
> 
> Da würde ich doch glatt mit einer Betrugsanzeige drauf antworten...



Und noch eins drauf: :splat: 
Der Mahnbescheid kam im April, veranlasst durch Intrum Justitia und den Axtmännern, aus durch Talkline abgetretener Forderung, das kennt Ihr ja schon. Seitdem "stille ruht der See".
Vorgen. Prüfprotokoll nebst Anhang kam jedoch im Dezember von der Kanzlei Piepenbrock-Schuster in Düsseldorf (die sollte man sich merken!), für Ihre Mandantin Talkline.
Da frag ich mich doch ernsthaft:
Wer ist denn nun der Forderungsinhaber? TL? Intrum? Oder doch wieder TL? Hat Intrum die Forderung wieder an TL zurückgeschoben?  :gruebel:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (28 Dezember 2003)

Mo Ping schrieb:
			
		

> Und noch eins drauf: :splat:
> Der Mahnbescheid kam im April, veranlasst durch Intrum Justitia und den Axtmännern, aus durch Talkline abgetretener Forderung, das kennt Ihr ja schon. Seitdem "stille ruht der See".
> Vorgen. Prüfprotokoll nebst Anhang kam jedoch im Dezember von der Kanzlei Piepenbrock-Schuster in Düsseldorf (die sollte man sich merken!), für Ihre Mandantin Talkline.
> Da frag ich mich doch ernsthaft:
> Wer ist denn nun der Forderungsinhaber? TL? Intrum? Oder doch wieder TL? Hat Intrum die Forderung wieder an TL zurückgeschoben?  :gruebel:


Blöde Frage: Was ist denn aus dem Mahnbescheid geworden?

Aus der berechtigten Frage nach dem Forderungsinhaber lässt sich auch ein schöner Nebenkriegsschauplatz eröffnen. Wenn Du nach einer vernünftigen Erklärung nachbohrst, wird sich wahrscheinlich herausstellen, dass irgendjemand in der Kette Daten übermittelt bekam, die er gar nicht haben durfte...


----------



## Rechenknecht (28 Dezember 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Die ISO-Zertifizierung hat rein gar nichts mit der technischen Prüfung i. S. d. § 16 TKV zu tun. Letztere muss einen konkreten Bezug zu Deinen Verbindungen aufweisen und Dich in die Lage versetzen, die Vorgänge bis zur Anschlussstelle, an der Dein allgemeiner Netzzugang bereitgestellt wird, nachvollziehen zu können. *Da der außerhalb des Talkline-Netzes liegt, kann Talkline auch keine entsprechende Prüfung alleine vornehmen. *Der Text ist ja lieb und nett und kurz, aber die Identität der beiden Herren, die da im Auftrag unterschrieben haben, ist ja leider auch noch ungeklärt. Sind die vom Putzdienst? Leeren die bei Talkline Mülleimer aus? Diesen Wisch dann noch als Prüfprotokoll zu etikettieren, ist eine Frechheit hoch 5 und sollte auf jeden Fall entsprechend honoriert werden.
> 
> *Da würde ich doch glatt mit einer Betrugsanzeige drauf antworten..*.



Das passt zu der Auffassung der TL, dass die "Qualitätszertifikate" sie auch ohne Abtretungsurkunde bemächtigt gegen Einzelpersonen vorzugehen.


----------



## Mo Ping (28 Dezember 2003)

> Blöde Frage: Was ist denn aus dem Mahnbescheid geworden?



Habe natürlich wiedersprochen und rechnete eigentlich damit, dass man (Intrum & Co.) mich irgendwann vor den Kadi zerrt. Aber nichts dergleichen. Stattdessen Post von Kanzlei Piepenbrock-Schuster mit vorgenanntem Schriftkram. Auch keinerlei Info ob Intrum den MB zurückgenommen hat oder so.


----------



## Counselor (28 Dezember 2003)

Technisches Prüfprotokoll schrieb:
			
		

> Von der ordnungsgemäßen Abrechnung der Verbindung ist daher auszugehen



Selbst wenn das stimmt, dann verbleibt noch der Nachweis, dass die Verbindungsleistung einwandfrei erbracht wurde. Was hast du davon, wenn Talkline eine Verbindung richtig abrechnet, wenn du während des Gesprächs den Gesprächspartner vor lauter Rauschen nicht verstanden hast?

Counselor


----------



## Mo Ping (28 Dezember 2003)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Technisches Prüfprotokoll schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eben. Kann ja auch sein, dass deren Abrechnungsystem richtig gerechnet hat. Wenn es aber mit falschen oder manipulierten Daten gefüttert wird, kommt eben eine rechnerisch richtige Abrechnung auf Grundlage ggf. nicht geführter Gespräche zustande, also ist deren Überprüfung des Abrechnungsystems eigentlich nicht ausreichend. Nur die echte technische Prüfung bis zu meinem Anschluss, also durch die DTAG, hätte Klarheit gebracht. Aber bis heute ........ nichts! :spitz:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (28 Dezember 2003)

Woran ich mir den Zeh stoße, ist die Überschrift.


			
				Talkline schrieb:
			
		

> *Technisches Prüfprotokoll gemäß § 16 Abs. 1 TKV*



Zum einen gibt der Gesetzestext bereits her, wie die technische Prüfung auszuschauen hat, was sie beinhalten muss und zum anderen ist Talkline bereits durch die eine oder andere Gerichtsschlappe unmissverständlich drauf hingewiesen worden, womit diese technische Prüfung auf keinen Fall zu verwechseln ist und was sie leisten muss. Es ist also ein blanker Etikettenschwindel, den man Talkline nicht verzeihen sollte. Deswegen würde ich mir die Gerichtsurteile bei Dialer und Recht anschauen, bei denen die Klägerin T... heißt und die in der Begründung auf die technische Prüfung Bezug nehmen. Mit den Aktenzeichen und diesem Wisch im Schlepptau solltest Du mal bei der Staatsanwaltschaft vorsprechen.



			
				Mo Ping schrieb:
			
		

> Habe natürlich wiedersprochen und rechnete eigentlich damit, dass man (Intrum & Co.) mich irgendwann vor den Kadi zerrt. Aber nichts dergleichen. Stattdessen Post von Kanzlei Piepenbrock-Schuster mit vorgenanntem Schriftkram. Auch keinerlei Info ob Intrum den MB zurückgenommen hat oder so.


Die Gegenseite erhält dann eine Bestätigung vom Mahngericht, dass der Bescheid zugestellt wurde und damit wird gleichzeitig eine Frist gesetzt, innerhalb der der Klageweg offensteht. Die haben den Mahnbescheid wahrscheinlich verfallen lassen und an einen neuen, schöneren RA übergeben... Wie schaut die Rechnung eigentlich aus, die für Dich aufgemacht wurde? Wollen die die Kosten für Inkassounternehmen und zwei verschiedene Anwaltskanzleien gleich mit bezahlt haben?


----------



## Mo Ping (28 Dezember 2003)

> Die Gegenseite erhält dann eine Bestätigung vom Mahngericht, dass der Bescheid zugestellt wurde und damit wird gleichzeitig eine Frist gesetzt, innerhalb der der Klageweg offensteht. Die haben den Mahnbescheid wahrscheinlich verfallen lassen und an einen neuen, schöneren RA übergeben...



Wie lang ist denn die Frist zur Klageerhebung?


----------



## Mo Ping (28 Dezember 2003)

> Zum einen gibt der Gesetzestext bereits her, wie die technische Prüfung auszuschauen hat, was sie beinhalten muss und zum anderen ist Talkline bereits durch die eine oder andere Gerichtsschlappe unmissverständlich drauf hingewiesen worden, womit diese technische Prüfung auf keinen Fall zu verwechseln ist und was sie leisten muss. Es ist also ein blanker Etikettenschwindel, den man Talkline nicht verzeihen sollte. Deswegen würde ich mir die Gerichtsurteile bei Dialer und Recht anschauen, bei denen die Klägerin T... heißt und die in der Begründung auf die technische Prüfung Bezug nehmen. Mit den Aktenzeichen und diesem Wisch im Schlepptau solltest Du mal bei der Staatsanwaltschaft vorsprechen.



Mmmmmh, es ist doch nicht strafbar immer den selben Fehler zu machen und stets vor Gericht zu verkacken. :gruebel:


----------



## Counselor (28 Dezember 2003)

Mo Ping schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lang ist denn die Frist zur Klageerhebung?



Mit Zustellung es MB wird die Verjährung gehemmt, dh die Verjährungsfrist verlängert sich um die Dauer des Mahnverfahrens, § 204 I Ziff. 3 BGB nF.

Wenn die Antragsteller den Rechtsstreit nach dem Widerspruch weiterführen wollen, dann sollten sie die Kosten innerhalb weniger Tage ab Kenntnis vom Widerspruch einzahlen und Antrag auf Abgabe an das Streitgericht stellen (BGHZ 103, 20). Intrum benötigt manchmal Monate.

Danach wird das Verfahren abgegeben an das zuständige Amtsgericht. Mit Eingang der Akten beim Streitgericht endet das Mahnverfahren und der Rechtsstreit ist beim Streitgericht anhängig. Das Streitgericht setzt dann eine zweiwöchige Frist zur Begründung des Anspruchs. Reagiert Intrum nicht, dann wird kein Termin anberaumt, außer der Beklagte beantragt den Termin, §§ 696, 697 ZPO.  Unternimmt der auch nichts, dann kommt es zum Stillstand des Verfahrens.

Sechs Monate nach Stellung Zustellung der Aufforderung, den Anspruch zu begründen, endet die Hemmung der Verjährung, § 204 II BGB nF. Unternimmt Intrum dann innerhalb der um die Dauer des Mahnverfahrens verlängerten Verjährungsfrist nichts mehr, dann verjährt der Anspruch und der Schuldner ist berechtigt, die Zahlung zu verweigern, § 214 BGB.

Greift die Intrum das Verfahren dann zB kurz vor Ende der verlängerten Verjährungsfrist wieder auf, läuft sie Gefahr, dass das Gericht die Hemmung der Verjährung nicht anerkennt und den Anspruch als verjährt abweist (wegen § 242 BGB, weil ein Mahnbescheid, der nur zum Zweck der Verlängerung der Verjährungsfrist beantragt wird, eine rechtsmissbräuchliche Rechtsverfolgungsmassnahme sein soll).

*Fazit: Der Antrag auf Abgabe an das Streitgericht und Einzahlung der weiteren Gebühren sollte innerhalb weniger Tage ab Kenntnis des Widerspruchs vorgenommen werden, die Klage spätestens sechs Monate nach Zugang der entsprechenden Aufforderung durch das Streitgericht begründet werden.*

Counselor


----------



## haudraufundschluss (28 Dezember 2003)

Mo Ping schrieb:
			
		

> Mmmmmh, es ist doch nicht strafbar immer den selben Fehler zu machen und stets vor Gericht zu verkacken. :gruebel:



Ist das nun ein einfacher Fehler oder wird da schlicht gelogen? Ich würde auf letzteres tippen und deswegen mal bei der Staatsanwaltschaft anfragen.


----------



## Rechenknecht (29 Dezember 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Woran ich mir den Zeh stoße, ist die Überschrift.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dafuer: 
Bei der Gelegenheit gleich mal mein Aktenzeichen (steht in meinen Postings: Talkline und die Knoedel Holding 
) mit angeben, damit die StA´s endlich mitbekommen, dass es mehrere juristisch zu klärende Fälle mit dieser Firma gibt.


----------



## Mo Ping (29 Dezember 2003)

*Kritik an meinem Posting*

*@All*

*User .....schrieb mir per PN:*


Wer sich von meinen Postings irgendwie belästigt fühlt, möge dies doch bitte ÖFFENTLICH kundtun! Alles klar 


_Eine PN ist wie der Name sagt eine  *Private Nachricht* , daher ist es unzulässig, diese zu veröffentlichen tf/Moderator _


----------



## Mo Ping (29 Dezember 2003)

*Re: Kritik an meinem Posting*



			
				Mo Ping schrieb:
			
		

> *@All*
> 
> *User .....schrieb mir per PN:*
> 
> ...



Sorry MOD!  :bigcry: Konnte mich jedoch, ob der geistigen Flachheit dieser privaten Nachricht, nicht mehr bremsen diese auszuposaunen. :holy:


----------



## Mo Ping (30 Dezember 2003)

*Re: Kritik an meinem Posting*



			
				Mo Ping schrieb:
			
		

> Mo Ping schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



By the way:
Das Briefgeheimnis ist vorrangig ein schützenswertes Rechts des Adressaten einer (Brief-)Nachricht.
Der Absender kann sich nur in sehr speziellen Fällen darauf berufen. §202 StgB spricht auch ausdrücklich von der
"unbefugten Kenntnisnahme". Der befugte Empfänger einer Nachricht, kann selbstverständlich mit der erlangten Kenntnis vom Inhalt
tun und lassen was er will, sofern nicht schutzwürdige Interessen des Absenders verletzt werden, was im vorliegenden Konflikt jedoch wohl eher nicht der Fall ist, zumal der Inhalt ohne Wertung gepostet wurde.

Würden das die juristisch bewanderten Kollegen ähnlich sehen oder bin ich auf dem Holzweg? Man lernt ja nie aus, gell.


----------



## technofreak (30 Dezember 2003)

Da nicht zu überprüfen ist , ob dies der tatsächliche Inhalt der angeblichen PN war/ist , 
halten wir uns hier an die bisherigen guten Sitten dieses Forums.
Die NUBs können nicht auf jeden denkbaren Fall ausgelegt sein. Daher bleibt es dabei, 
das öffentliche Posten angeblicher PNs  anderer User wird als Posten
 persönlicher Daten  betrachtet.
 Falls dir das nicht zusagen sollte , steht es dir frei , dich beim Admin zu beschweren.

PS: Was,  wenn ein anderer User eine angebliche PN von dir  posten würde,
 was sollten  wir denn  dann nach deiner Meinung  tun?


----------



## Mo Ping (30 Dezember 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Was,  wenn ein anderer User eine angebliche PN von dir  posten würde, was sollten  wir denn  dann nach deiner Meinung  tun?



Keine Ahnung, ich bin bisher noch nie in solch subtiler Art und Weise angegangen worden. Warum auch? Auf jeden Fall würde ich eine entsprechende Stellungnahme meinerseits posten und nicht noch Äusserungen nachschieben wie "........", was auch immer das bedeuten soll.
Schon die Tatsache, dass ich mich hier offen mit diesem Vorfall auseinandersetze, zeigt doch schon, dass an der Sache tatsächlich was dran ist, wogegen sich der von mir benannte User, sicher mit guten Grund, bedeckt hält. Anscheinsbeweis, oder?  

_Nochmals, angebliche Äußerungen sind nicht nachprüfbar, und daher nicht zulässig  tf/Moderator _


----------



## technofreak (30 Dezember 2003)

Mo Ping schrieb:
			
		

> Auf jeden Fall würde ich eine entsprechende Stellungnahme meinerseits posten


Was würde das beweisen? dann hätten wir in kürzester Zeit genau die sinnlosen Dispute 
der sattsam bekannten Hetzforen und dies wird hier nicht zugelassen. 

Wir sind hier nicht vor Gericht oder bei der STA/Polizei, was das Ganze mit dem von dir selbst gestarteten 
Threadtitel noch zu tun hat, ist mir sowieso unklar. Du bist selbst derjenige, der völlig  vom Thema 
 abgewichen ist. Ich würde vorschlagen, diesen  Disput zu beenden und zum Thema zurückzukehren, 
das dir doch so große Heiterkeit beschert hat.


----------

